# Shooting a big concert for my first time...



## GorillaJJitsu (Jul 22, 2019)

well, big in the metal world. It’s going to be at a house of blues here in Los Angeles. I havent Shot a concert before but I’ve shot my Jiu jitsu classes which i know Are higher shutter speeds etc. 

But my only lenses are a canon 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8 and the first line of the 24-105mm 4.0. 

Any advice on which lens would be best for a concert? And no I don’t have flash lol!


----------



## Designer (Jul 22, 2019)

Flash is probably prohibited anyway, so don't even bother, other than to verify.

How close can you get to the stage?  If you can touch the stage, use the 50.  If you are in the 12th row, use the 85.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2019)

Designer said:


> Flash is probably prohibited anyway, so don't even bother, other than to verify.
> 
> How close can you get to the stage?  If you can touch the stage, use the 50.  If you are in the 12th row, use the 85.


Pretty much this.  Your other option would be to rent something like a 70-200 2.8 or 85 1.4; a one-night rental probably won't break the bank and will give you a lot more flexibility.


----------



## GorillaJJitsu (Jul 22, 2019)

Ah 


Designer said:


> Flash is probably prohibited anyway, so don't even bother, other than to verify.
> 
> How close can you get to the stage?  If you can touch the stage, use the 50.  If you are in the 12th row, use the 85.



Ah! didn’t think about that. Yea no flash. And I’ll have the spot in between the barricade and the stage right in their faces and stage side


----------



## GorillaJJitsu (Jul 22, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Flash is probably prohibited anyway, so don't even bother, other than to verify.
> ...



Ugh yea break the band and get stabbed by the wife lol


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 2, 2019)

GorillaJJitsu said:


> well, big in the metal world. It’s going to be at a house of blues here in Los Angeles. I havent Shot a concert before but I’ve shot my Jiu jitsu classes which i know Are higher shutter speeds etc.
> 
> But my only lenses are a canon 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8 and the first line of the 24-105mm 4.0.
> 
> Any advice on which lens would be best for a concert? And no I don’t have flash lol!



use the 85  1.8


----------



## dunfly (Sep 2, 2019)

Why are you not taking all three?  I can see wanting a variety of close up, midrange and wide angle shots.  Are you going to be shooting the whole concert or just the first few songs?


----------



## mariah1902 (Mar 4, 2020)

Best of luck and do not forget to take your spare batteries with you. They are a life saver. Beware of the crowd cause sometimes you slip and there goes your camera with you.


----------

